# Solved: Backdoor.Graybird Trojan Horse virus attacked



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

hi friends,

My computer is affected by Backdoor.Graybird Trojan Horse virus. Could anyone tell me the easy steps to remove it. (I am using xp sp2 with Norton internet security suite 2007.) Norton has detected it. But it couldn't remove it. They (Norton) have given the removal instructions in their website. But it was too technical that, only a tekkie would understand. ( ain't a techie.) Please help me.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

khazars said:


> hi, welcome to TSG.
> 
> Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:
> 
> ...


thank you for the reply.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:26:06 PM, on 4/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\zstatus.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
E:\Downloads\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All Links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Gizmo VoIP Service (Gizmo Plugin) - SIPphone, Inc. - C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

* Download Dr.Web CureIt to the desktop:
ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe

* Doubleclick the drweb-cureit.exe file and Allow to run the express scan
* This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found,
click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
* Once the short scan has finished, Click Options > Change settings
* Choose the "Scan"-tab, remove the mark at "Heuristic analysis".
* Back at the main window, mark the drives that you want to scan.
* Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
* Click the green arrow at the right, and the scan will start.
* Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
* When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: IPB Image
* If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select Move incurable as you'll see in next image:
IPB Image
This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
* After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click file and choose save report list
* Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called DrWeb.csv
* Close Dr.Web Cureit.
* Reboot your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.

Download AVG Anti-Spyware

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - (no file)

Run AVG Anti-Spyware!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch AVG Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# AVG will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close AVG and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav,

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe

double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your
pc is.

Highlight the portion of the scan that lists infected items and hold
CTRL + C to Copy then paste it here. The whole log with be extremely
big so there is no way to copy the whole thing. I just need the
infected items list.

Post a new hijack this, the Mwav scan log, Dr web and the AVg antispware log!


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks buddy.

_________________________________________________________________________

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:01:46 AM, on 4/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Kaspersky\mwavscan.com
C:\Kaspersky\kavss.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\Downloads\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All Links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Gizmo VoIP Service (Gizmo Plugin) - SIPphone, Inc. - C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

mwav

File C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\.housecall6.6\Quarantine\A0016483.exe.bac_a03400 infected by "Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.cp" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\.housecall6.6\Quarantine\A0016484.exe.bac_a03400 infected by "Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.cp" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\.housecall6.6\Quarantine\A0016485.exe.bac_a03400 infected by "Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.cp" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\.housecall6.6\Quarantine\A0016486.exe.bac_a03400 infected by "Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.cp" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.

DrWeb

process.exe;C:\WINDOWS\system32;Tool.Prockill;Incurable.Moved.;
restart.exe;C:\WINDOWS\system32;Tool.ShutDown.11;Incurable.Moved.;
A0071584.RBF;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{BD5B045E-1E02-48F2-9631-7697501E6822}\RP156;Modification of BackDoor.Generic.994;Moved.;

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	7:24:29 AM 4/8/2007

+ Scan result:

Nothing found.

::Report end


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

how are things running now?

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the
immunize button.

Download Superantispyware.

http://www.superantispyware.com/

Once downloaded and installed update the defintions
and then run a full system scan quarantine what it finds!

* Double-click SUPERAntiSypware.exe and use the default settings for installation.
* An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
* If asked to update the program definitions, click "Yes". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "Check for Updates". (If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here.)

http://www.superantispyware.com/definitions.html

* Under "Configuration and Preferences", click the Preferences button.
* Click the Scanning Control tab.
* Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked (leave all others unchecked):
o Close browsers before scanning.
o Scan for tracking cookies.
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
* Click the "Close" button to leave the control center screen.
* Back on the main screen, under "Scan for Harmful Software" click Scan your computer.
* On the left, make sure you check C:\Fixed Drive.
* On the right, under "Complete Scan", choose Perform Complete Scan.
* Click "Next" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
* After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "OK".
* Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "Next".
* A notification will appear that "Quarantine and Removal is Complete". Click "OK" and then click the "Finish" button to return to the main menu.
* If asked if you want to reboot, click "Yes".
* To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
o Click Preferences, then click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press View log. A text file will open in your default text editor.
o Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply.
* Click Close to exit the program.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. SUPERAntiSpyware
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the pandaand active scan logs


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

khazars said:


> how are things running now?
> 
> go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
> adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.
> ...


Well. Thanks again chum. After everything was done as per your excellent tutorial. I did a complete scan with Norton, It says no virus, malware detected. Still ain't safe?

Anyhow i will try the above instructions and keep you posting.


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:09:17 AM, on 4/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
E:\Downloads\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All Links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Gizmo VoIP Service (Gizmo Plugin) - SIPphone, Inc. - C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

Panda

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\DoctorWeb\Quarantine\PROCESS.EXE 
Virus:Trj/Shutdown.Z Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\DoctorWeb\Quarantine\RESTART.EXE

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
Generated 04/09/2007 at 02:00 AM

Application Version : 3.6.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 3215
Trace Rules Database Version: 1225

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:34:33

Memory items scanned : 387
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5054
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 31719
File threats detected : 3

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Mr\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find Windows Network Log Manage 
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type"
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

First make a folder In C:\ & call it BFU then

please download BFU from

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Brute_Force_Uninstaller_BFU_d4714.html

and save it to the folder you have just made.
Open the folder & double click BFU.exe to run it

Run the program and click the Web button.

Use this URL below and copy it into the address bar of the Download script
window:

http://metallica.geekstogo.com/alcanshorty.bfu

Execute the script by clicking the Execute button.
Note that you should see a progress bar while the script is being executed.

If you have any questions about the use of BFU please read here:
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/BFUinstructions.html

pst another log!


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Oops !!! Still, its not over. Between could you tell me why i have to do all the above even then all the viruses were removed from my computer . Is my computer still have viruses?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes you still have some infections, you should be clean after this!


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

khazars said:


> Click Start > Run > and type in:
> 
> services.msc
> 
> ...


hi friend,

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:46:05 PM, on 4/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\zstatus.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\Downloads\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All Links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Gizmo VoIP Service (Gizmo Plugin) - SIPphone, Inc. - C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe

The above hijack log was taken after executing the 1st step. i.e : Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find Windows Network Log Manage 
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type"
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the
Services utility.

I can't see O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe in the log. Where it would have gone? So I stopped here. What next?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

You should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

Here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

To stop reinfection get spywareblaster from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.Unzip it to a folder!

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into : or click the mvps bat and it should do it for you!

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/resource.htm

Spyware Terminator

http://www.spywareterminator.com/dnl/landing.aspx

In spyware terminator, click real time protection and tick the box to use
real time protection and tick all the boxes except file exceptions shield.
If your confident in using its advanced feature, click advanced and tick
the HIPS box.

If you want to install and uninstall programs it is best to
temporarily disable Spyware terminator and then re-enable it after you
have installed or uninstalled a program as it will create a lot of pop ups asking you do you wish this to happen!

Right click spyware terminator on the bottom right of your status bar and
choose exit.Then tick the box and that is spyware terminator disabled!

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds. Mozilla Thunderbird is also a good 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Another good and free browser is Opera!

http://www.opera.com/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks buddy :up:


----------

